# Clock and Other Things (Progression Thread)



## Clock_Enthusiast (May 17, 2022)

Right now I’m focusing on a few events: Clock, Pyraminx, Skewb, 3x3, and 4x4 (Megaminx and 2x2 more on the side). I’ve always been really into non-NxN’s, so I tend to practice those a lot more. However, I’d like to start working more on 3x3 and 4x4.

For 3x3, I average around 21-22 seconds. My best single is 11.72 and my best average is 15.80. Right now I’m looking to be sub-20 consistently.

Clock is by far one of my favorite events. I love practicing, and I think it’s so fun! My best single and average are 3.73 and 5.14 (not original times on this post), respectively. My aim is for as fast as I can get!

In Pyraminx, I tend to average around 3.9-4.7. My goal would be around 3-4 consistently. For Skewb, I’m about 6-7, aiming for around 5.

Any tips would be greatly appreciated! I just got back into cubing a few months ago after taking years off. Trying to familiarize myself with everything again!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (May 17, 2022)

How are you so good at clock? Clock has become one of my top 5 events, and I would like to improve. So, any tips would help. Thanks.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (May 17, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> How are you so good at clock? Clock has become one of my top 5 events, and I would like to improve. So, any tips would help. Thanks.


Hey! For clock, I’ve just been practicing a ton. You need to get used to how much a dial turns for accuracy, so keeping that in mind is a good start. For example, I practiced identifying what 2 or 3 clicks away from a certain position would look and feel like. Also, learn to use thumbs if you haven’t. It feels really weird at first but you slowly get used to it!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (May 17, 2022)

I'll do that. Thanks.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (May 18, 2022)

Edward4 said:


> Right now I’m focusing on a few events: Clock, Pyraminx, Skewb, 3x3, and 4x4 (Megaminx and 2x2 more on the side). I’ve always been really into non-NxN’s, so I tend to practice those a lot more. However, I’d like to start working more on 3x3 and 4x4. All of these times are from when I’d started practicing again.
> 
> For 3x3, I average around 22-23 seconds. My best single is 18.00 and my best average is 21.21. Right now I’m looking to be sub-20 consistently.
> 
> ...


Just hit Clock PB! 5.66 single and 7.26 average. Also got a 3x3 20.83 Average; Sub-20 hopefully next


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (May 19, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> You're like only a bit slower than world class people, dude! You'll be at top 200 in the world for both single and average! Do you use the QiYi magnectic clock?
> 
> I don't even have a clock yet lol


Thank you so much! I’m really hoping to get sub-5 in the near future, but it takes a ton of solves to work down, haha.

I do use the Qiyi! In my opinion it’s the best on the market by FAR. It’s a bit pricier, but totally worth it. If you’re interested in working on clock I 100% recommend it. Some DNM does the trick real well for me.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 19, 2022)

Edward4 said:


> Thank you so much! I’m really hoping to get sub-5 in the near future, but it takes a ton of solves to work down, haha.
> 
> I do use the Qiyi! In my opinion it’s the best on the market by FAR. It’s a bit pricier, but totally worth it. If you’re interested in working on clock I 100% recommend it. Some DNM does the trick real well for me.


I'm curious, how do you add lube into clock?


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (May 19, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I'm curious, how do you add lube into clock?


With the Qiyi, you can unscrew it to reveal all of the gears, which is where you’ll put the lube! Unlike the Rubik’s brand, you don’t have to break the seal.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (May 20, 2022)

Just got a PB single AND Average on clock!

5.53 Single, 6.82 Average


----------



## Imsoosm (May 21, 2022)

First sub-7 average?? Wow, congrats!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 24, 2022)

Just bought a clock.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (May 25, 2022)

15.47 on 3x3!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (May 25, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> Just bought a clock.


Yes! Welcome to Clock Gang.


----------



## abunickabhi (May 26, 2022)

Edward4 said:


> Right now I’m focusing on a few events: Clock, Pyraminx, Skewb, 3x3, and 4x4 (Megaminx and 2x2 more on the side). I’ve always been really into non-NxN’s, so I tend to practice those a lot more. However, I’d like to start working more on 3x3 and 4x4. All of these times are from when I’d started practicing again.
> 
> For 3x3, I average around 22-23 seconds. My best single is 15.47 and my best average is 20.83. Right now I’m looking to be sub-20 consistently.
> 
> ...


Good luck with practicing this list of diverse events.

I am not good in either of these events so I cannot help. If you plan to start out with blindsolving, I am happy to help.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 26, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Good luck with practicing this list of diverse events.
> 
> I am not good in either of these events so I cannot help. If you plan to start out with blindsolving, I am happy to help.


Immerse @Edward4 in the world of 5-style


----------



## abunickabhi (May 26, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Immerse @Edward4 in the world of 5-style


5-style is life.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (May 26, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Good luck with practicing this list of diverse events.
> 
> I am not good in either of these events so I cannot help. If you plan to start out with blindsolving, I am happy to help.


I’ve actually never considered blind solving! That could be really neat to learn sometime though. Blind clock could be a great start. Should be a WCA event, in fact.


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 28, 2022)

Since getting my QiYi Clock I've been practicing it a fair bit. Got a bunch of PB singles and Ao5s since then. Currently sitting at 9:39 and 10:39.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (May 28, 2022)

AbsoRuud said:


> Since getting my QiYi Clock I've been practicing it a fair bit. Got a bunch of PB singles and Ao5s since then. Currently sitting at 9:39 and 10:39.


That’s awesome! The Qiyi makes such a difference. I also found my times to go down significantly once using it. Congrats on Sub-10 single!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jun 8, 2022)

5.00 clock single! So close to Sub-5!!


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 8, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Good luck with practicing this list of diverse events.
> 
> I am not good in either of these events so I cannot help. If you plan to start out with blindsolving, I am happy to help.


I’m starting out with blindsolving, i know how to solve 3x3 blind using old pochman, but can you teach me m2? Thanks


----------



## Garf (Jun 8, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> I’m starting out with blindsolving, i know how to solve 3x3 blind using old pochman, but can you teach me m2? Thanks


He's not online right now, but I am willing to teach you the ways.


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 8, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> He's not online right now, but I am willing to teach you the ways.


Sure teach us the wise ways!


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 10, 2022)

Edward4 said:


> 6.46 Average! New PB by a decent amount!


Hey @Edward4 , I always wanted to try clock in the near future. However the clocks out there are quite expensive. Which one should i get?


----------



## PiKeeper (Jun 10, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> Which one should i get?


Not the OP, but get the qiyi clock hands down. It's the most expensive, but it's by far the best and actually turns well out-of-the-box.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jun 10, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> Hey @Edward4 , I always wanted to try clock in the near future. However the clocks out there are quite expensive. Which one should i get?


Hey RDJ! Even though it‘s unfortunately quite expensive, the Qiyi is definitely the best clock on the market. The original Rubik’s brand was used by many for awhile, but it does need to be cracked open to set up. Though it’s no longer produced, you can still find some on websites like Ebay—I’ve seen them on other websites as well! There’s also the Sengso, which is a magnetized clock too. However, it feels quite flimsy and often tricky to turn.


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 10, 2022)

Edward4 said:


> Hey RDJ! Even though it‘s unfortunately quite expensive, the Qiyi is definitely the best clock on the market. The original Rubik’s brand was used by many for awhile, but it does need to be cracked open to set up. Though it’s no longer produced, you can still find some on websites like Ebay—I’ve seen them on other websites as well! There’s also the Sengso, which is a magnetized clock too. However, it feels quite flimsy and often tricky to turn.


Thanks for the recommendation, break a WR!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 10, 2022)

i have got my clock but cant bother to learn it, because i am focusing on 2x2 and square 1. Should i just learn it?


And i bought a shengshou clock, hope that is good. Qiyi is so expensive.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jun 10, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> i have got my clock but cant bother to learn it, because i am focusing on 2x2 and square 1. Should i just learn it?


I say go for it! Clock is pretty intuitive to learn once you‘re comfortable with how the pins and gears operate. I find it really fun to practice, and it gives you another event to do!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 10, 2022)

Edward4 said:


> I say go for it! Clock is pretty intuitive to learn once you‘re comfortable with how the pins and gears operate. I find it really fun to practice, and it gives you another event to do!


Alright!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jun 11, 2022)

6.44 Ao5! Hoping for a sub-5 single soon and sub-6 average!


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 12, 2022)

Edward4 said:


> Pretty consistently sub-7 now! Range about 6.5-6.9 overall, so things are moving along well!


I've heard that some people solve clock without looking at the back side, is that actually possible?


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jun 12, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I've heard that some people solve clock without looking at the back side, is that actually possible?


Yes it is! No-flip methods are really difficult. You have to memorize the back edge-clocks, then solve them by using pins which are down (up on the back side). The corners are solved from there on both sides. I don’t use this method, but I’m trying to figure it out!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jun 13, 2022)

6.39 ao5!


----------



## Timona (Jun 13, 2022)

Edward4 got kidnapped?


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jun 13, 2022)

Timona said:


> Edward4 got kidnapped?


Yeah, basically


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 13, 2022)

lemme call the cops to find him


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jun 16, 2022)

20.55 3x3 average. Slightly better than last PB, but really hoping for sub-20 soon. Need to finish learning PLL algs!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jun 17, 2022)

Just got a 4.57 Clock single!! I’m freaking out


----------



## Anto (Jun 17, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> Right now I’m focusing on a few events: Clock, Pyraminx, Skewb, 3x3, and 4x4 (Megaminx and 2x2 more on the side). I’ve always been really into non-NxN’s, so I tend to practice those a lot more. However, I’d like to start working more on 3x3 and 4x4.
> 
> For 3x3, I average around 21-22 seconds. My best single is 15.47 and my best average is 20.55. Right now I’m looking to be sub-20 consistently.
> 
> ...


If you want some tips just do pyraminx


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jun 17, 2022)

Just smashed my clock PB average. 5.98. These last couple of days have been insane.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jun 19, 2022)

In the past month, I’ve gotten my clock PB average down by 1.28 seconds, and my single down by 1.09! In the beginning of May, my PB average was a low-9, so I’m hoping to be sub-5 within the next few months!


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 19, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> In the past month, I’ve gotten my clock PB average down by 1.28 seconds, and my single down by 1.09! In the beginning of May, my PB average was a low-9, so I’m hoping to be sub-5 within the next few months!


If you want to go to a competition, you can check nearby you after you go home for your summer holidays in Europe! It will be nice to meet up with other cubers and clock lovers!!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jun 19, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> If you want to go to a competition, you can check nearby you after you go home for your summer holidays in Europe! It will be nice to meet up with other cubers and clock lovers!!


I have done one clock comp, but my average was 9.97 then. Definitely hoping for at least sub-6.5 once I go to another! Sadly none have been announced near me.  But I have hope!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jun 22, 2022)

Broke 7 PB’s in the airport! Megaminx single and average, SQ-1 single and average, 3x3 single and average (13.95!!!! and 19.79), and Pyraminx average! I’m so happy to have gotten sub-20 3x3, and of course that single! Clock is hard to practice where I’m staying, since there’s no desk. I’ve been using a notebook to stand it up on my bed, haha,


----------



## UncleFrank (Jun 22, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I'm curious, how do you add lube into clock?


Check out this post: 
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/how-to-set-up-a-qiyi-clock-a-mod-to-make-it-better.86738/ 
He's #14 in world in clock, so I think he probably knows what he's doing.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jul 4, 2022)

I’ve made several new PB’s since I’ve left abroad, though clock hasn’t been easy to practice with limited desk space. My new pyra average pb is 4.02, which I’m super happy about! I may be going to a comp soon, but there’s no pyra unfortunately. 

I’m finally consistently sub-1:30 on 4x4, and my PB average is currently 1:22.xx. Getting close to being able to meet cutoffs, but I’m not certain if I can in the very near future.

Megaminx has also been going better! I’ve been getting more sub-2:00 solves every average. My goal for the next mega-comp I go to is sub-1:40, allowing me to possibly get an average.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jul 9, 2022)

Just got .06 away from my clock pb average. That hurts.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 9, 2022)

Well at least you got a good average that is close to your PB!


Clock_Enthusiast said:


> Just got .06 away from my clock pb average. That hurts.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jul 14, 2022)

19.20 PB ao5 on 3x3! Planning to get a new main, since mine honestly hasn’t been working too well for me. I use a GAN 356 M, and there are a lot of issues with corner cutting and lock-ups. Got 2 16’s though, which I’m really happy about!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jul 14, 2022)

Registering for my first comp since May tonight! Hoping I get a spot! I’ll post some goals if all works out.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 15, 2022)

Which one? If it is Circle City Summer, hope to see you there!!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jul 19, 2022)

Gonna buy some new cubes soon. Unsure what to get exactly since I don‘t buy new cubes too often. Here are my plans, though.

2x2: MGC Elite

3x3: TengYun (V1 or V2? I don’t know which I should get).

5x5: DaYan with strong magnets.

I also have a Steven’s little pyra waiting for me at home. I’ve been away for over a month now.


----------



## PiKeeper (Jul 19, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> 3x3: TengYun (V1 or V2? I don’t know which I should get)


If you want it for oh or bld, I would recommend the tengyun v1. Some people like the tengyun v1 for 2h (usually roux solvers) but I would recommend the wrm 2021 if you don't already have it. Nobody really uses the tengyun v2, so I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 19, 2022)

Tengyun V1 is very good for 2H solving, after modifications (magnet mod, spring mod). Out of the box it is perhaps too flexible and inconsistent for 2H solving.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 20, 2022)

zzoomer said:


> Tengyun V1 is very good for 2H solving, after modifications (magnet mod, spring mod). Out of the box it is perhaps too flexible and inconsistent for 2H solving.


Did you replace the springs or compress them?


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 20, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Did you replace the springs or compress them?


I replaced with stronger springs.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 20, 2022)

zzoomer said:


> I replaced with stronger springs.


From what cube?


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 20, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> From what cube?


The tengyun comes with a strong spring set


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jul 20, 2022)

PiKeeper said:


> If you want it for oh or bld, I would recommend the tengyun v1. Some people like the tengyun v1 for 2h (usually roux solvers) but I would recommend the wrm 2021 if you don't already have it. Nobody really uses the tengyun v2, so I wouldn't buy it.


I’m only looking for 2H. It’s good to know that the V2 isn’t worth it, especially since it’s more expensive. I’m really after the light and scratchy quick feel, which the Tengyun seems to offer.

Thank you for your advice!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jul 21, 2022)

New clock PB average! 5.84!

1. 6.16
2. 6.22
3. 5.72
4. 5.65
5. 5.39 

Been way too long since last clock PB!


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 21, 2022)

How many sub-5 singles do you have as of now?


----------



## Ivan_rogo (Jul 21, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> New clock PB average! 5.84!
> 
> 1. 6.16
> 2. 6.22
> ...


Seems like we don't have the same PB anymore xD


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jul 21, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> How many sub-5 singles do you have as of now?


Currently only 2! My pb of 4.57, and another which was 4.8x, I believe


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jul 21, 2022)

Ivan_rogo said:


> Seems like we don't have the same PB anymore xD


We’re still close


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jul 21, 2022)

That wacky moment when you lose a piece of your GAN in the Bosnian hotel room.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 21, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> That wacky moment when you lose a piece of your GAN in the Bosnian hotel room.


lol, what gan was it


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jul 22, 2022)

gsingh said:


> lol, what gan was it


356 M. I didn't really like it anyway, but it was my only 3x3 worth being a main. I ordered a Tengyun though!


----------



## gsingh (Jul 22, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> 356 M. I didn't really like it anyway, but it was my only 3x3 worth being a main. I ordered a Tengyun though!


v1 or v2?


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jul 22, 2022)

gsingh said:


> v1 or v2?


I got the V1 based upon the advice of many, haha.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 22, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> I got the V1 based upon the advice of many, haha.


yea, i have both and i prefer the v1. v2 feels too blocky under pressure


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jul 25, 2022)

First sub-4 pyra average! Just got it on my new Steven’s little.

1. 4.00
2. 4.33
3. 3.63
4. 5.07
5. 3.47

Ao5: 3.99!

Edit: 4.75 Ao12!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jul 25, 2022)

Did my first recorded Ao5 on 5x5 today—got 2:35.24. Pretty happy for my first one!

UPDATE: 1:14.12 4x4 average!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jul 26, 2022)

New pyraminx PB! 3.88 Ao5!

1. 4.22
2. 3.32
3. 3.07
4. 4.09
5.:4.88

EDIT: Just barely got a 3.74 Ao5 on Pyra!

1. 3.26
2. 3.63
3. 3.12
4. 4.34
5. 5.97


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jul 27, 2022)

FINALLY broke old Pyraminx single pb. Got 1.89! It was 2.16 for months.

Edit: Just got 1.72!


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 27, 2022)

What's your session mean for pyraminx? Sounds like you're as good at pyraminx as you are with clock.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jul 27, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> What's your session mean for pyraminx? Sounds like you're as good at pyraminx as you are with clock.


My mean has been sub-5 consistently. There are a few cases I'm still working at, so I get the occasional much slower time that throws the mean off, like maybe an 8 second or something. But overall things have been going well!


----------



## Garf (Jul 28, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> Given that my courses are going to be very time consuming this coming semester, I’m going to set some longer-term goals for now. This is to just stretch them out until the end of 2022. That is, unless I find other creative ways to focus on shorter-term improvements.
> 
> These will be time ranges I’d like to primarily get by then! I hope that they’re all reasonable.
> 
> ...


Megaminx... that event is calling my name.
I could help you out. I am very close to sub-1 myself.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jul 28, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> Megaminx... that event is calling my name.
> I could help you out. I am very close to sub-1 myself.


That would be great! I’ve been getting more interested in mega recently. I don’t practice too much, but I’ve gotten my times down around 15-20 seconds in the past few months. My main goal is to be able to get a competition average! Around me, most comps seem to have a 1:40 cutoff for the most part.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jul 31, 2022)

Did over 400 clock solves today. Hoping it does me well! Got 3 Sub-5’s as well.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jul 31, 2022)

Great mega day! Beat my PB single twice along with my PB average! I messed up very badly on a solve, so my average could have been far far better otherwise—but I’m very happy regardless.

Previous single: 1:52.99

*New single: *1:42.39

Previous average: 2:03.95

*New average: *1:58.67

I haven’t practiced in probably a week, so this was a great surprise! I’m starting to really like megaminx.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 1, 2022)

Having a lot of issues with 3x3. I‘ve continued to get PLL’s down, but my times haven’t changed in a very long time. I’m also working towards fully intuitive F2L. Still don’t average sub-20 often at all, even though I’ve been back cubing since the beginning of this year. I DO tend to focus on other events more, but by now I’d expect to be comfortably sub-20 at 3x3.

Any advice going forward? I notice that I often pause or rotate the cube—I’m sure it doesn’t help too much.


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 2, 2022)

Learn 2 look OLL if you don't already, if you do, then learn some easy OLLs - all the OCLLs, square shapes, T shapes, OLL 37 and 51. Also learning these give you some other algs, like OLLs 41 and 42 awkward shapes are just a sune followed by a T shape algorithm.

Try reducing the pause between recognizing OLL after completing F2L, also between OLL and PLL. Maybe do an example solve, or a reconstruction of your solves and make it split time and we can see what you need to improve.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 2, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Learn 2 look OLL if you don't already, if you do, then learn some easy OLLs - all the OCLLs, square shapes, T shapes, OLL 37 and 51. Also learning these give you some other algs, like OLLs 41 and 42 awkward shapes are just a sune followed by a T shape algorithm.
> 
> Try reducing the pause between recognizing OLL after completing F2L, also between OLL and PLL. Maybe do an example solve, or a reconstruction of your solves and make it split time and we can see what you need to improve.


I do know 2 look OLL and a few basic ones. I’ll definitely look into further OLLs, too. I was planning to do those more in depth after PLL—would the order really matter?


----------



## OreKehStrah (Aug 2, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> I do know 2 look OLL and a few basic ones. I’ll definitely look into further OLLs, too. I was planning to do those more in depth after PLL—would the order really matter?


Not really. OLL can be learned pretty arbitrarily. I’m pretty sure I just learned cases as I started to recognize and distinguish them.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 2, 2022)

4.38 clock single!! New PB!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 5, 2022)

Took the time to properly set up my megaminx. Feels WAY more stable now. Hoping my times speed up a lot more without lockups or unintentional turns.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 5, 2022)

New awesome megaminx single! 1:38.81


----------



## NetherCubing (Aug 5, 2022)

I love clock as well, I'm trying to get sub 10. Do you have any tips to get faster?


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 6, 2022)

NetherCubing said:


> I love clock as well, I'm trying to get sub 10. Do you have any tips to get faster?


Of course! Firstly, make sure you have a good clock—the Qiyi is by far the best and will allow for the best times. Learn to use your thumbs on the bottom dials if you haven’t already. This is something which takes getting used to, but it will help you a LOT in the end. Practice getting used to certain movements—see what it feels like to do +6 or -1. This will help you perform them faster while solving!

Good luck reaching sub-10! It’s a big milestone, though it will start getting trickier to get faster past that point. With lots of practice you can do it!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 7, 2022)

PB clock average finally! 5.76! Great single, too. Getting a lot more sub-5’s lately!

1. 5.89
2. 5.80
3. 4.49
4. 5.58
5. 6.26


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 7, 2022)

PB Mega average—1:57.54


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 7, 2022)

4.18 Clock single! Pretty good jump from my last PB. Been averaging more like 6.1-6.5 these last few days. Last week was closer to 6.5-6.7


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 9, 2022)

3.60 pb pyra average!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 10, 2022)

DNF’d my potential 5.68 PB clock average on the last solve


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 10, 2022)

Beat it anyway! 5.72

1. 5.52
2. 5.36
3. 6.03
4. 5.61
5. 6.63


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 10, 2022)

JUST GOT 5.59!

1. 5.60
2. DNF 
3. 5.39
4. 5.65
5. 5.53


----------



## HarrisonM (Aug 10, 2022)

I practice clock too


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 10, 2022)

HarrisonM said:


> I practice clock too


We love to see it! What’s your PB?


----------



## HarrisonM (Aug 10, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> We love to see it! What’s your PB?


PB single is 4.28, Yours is 4.18, correct?


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 10, 2022)

HarrisonM said:


> PB single is 4.28, Yours is 4.18, correct?


That’s a really good one! And yeah, mine’s 4.18


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 10, 2022)

Imagine having a sub 5 single…


----------



## NetherCubing (Aug 11, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> Of course! Firstly, make sure you have a good clock—the Qiyi is by far the best and will allow for the best times. Learn to use your thumbs on the bottom dials if you haven’t already. This is something which takes getting used to, but it will help you a LOT in the end. Practice getting used to certain movements—see what it feels like to do +6 or -1. This will help you perform them faster while solving!
> 
> Good luck reaching sub-10! It’s a big milestone, though it will start getting trickier to get faster past that point. With lots of practice you can do it!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 11, 2022)

Noflip has begun.


----------



## HarrisonM (Aug 11, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> Noflip has begun.


sheerin?


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 11, 2022)

HarrisonM said:


> sheerin?


I took some elements from Caleb’s tutorial, but I played around with the equations and found some things which work easier for me.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 11, 2022)

Just got another clock PB average! 5.50!

1. 5.80
2. 5.38
3. 7.16
4. 5.24
5. 5.31


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 11, 2022)

You’re also good at beating it less than an hour after missing it by <0.05


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 11, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> You’re also good at beating it less than an hour after missing it by <0.05


It’s a lifestyle.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 12, 2022)

New megaminx average PB! Only by a little. Would have been way better if I didn’t butcher the last solve. 1:56.89


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 13, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> New megaminx average PB! Only by a little. Would have been way better if I didn’t butcher the last solve. 1:56.89


Do you know full 4LLL? What cube do you use?


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 13, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Do you know full 4LLL? What cube do you use?


I use a Dayan v2! It's a bit too small for my hands, but I really really love it. I need a better last layer method. I basically do LBL I'm pretty sure. It eats up a lot of time.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 15, 2022)

I just got an 11.93 3x3 single. It was fullstep and I'm shocked. This beats my last PB by over 2 seconds.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 19, 2022)

Got my second QiYi clock! Set it up and got the exact same average as my PB. Dunno why I couldn’t just get .01
second fewer, haha.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 21, 2022)

Which competition?


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 21, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Which competition?


Cubers Flood Watertown!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 22, 2022)

Time to set some goals for this next comp. These are *very *subject to change, but represent more reasonable ideal scenarios. I’ll list my goal time, then my larger goal/I will be extremely happy if I get this time. Historically, nerves have gotten to me pretty bad at comps. I’m mostly worried about clock, since that doesn’t go too well under pressure for me. But by then, I’m hoping that my times decrease a bit more overall!

2x2: Sub-5; Sub-4

3x3: Sub-21; Sub-20

Pyraminx: Sub-4.75; Sub-4

Skewb: Sub-6.5; Sub-5.75

Clock: Sub-6.3; Sub-6 (With a Sub-5 single??)


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 24, 2022)

Just smashed by PB clock single. 3.73!!

Same time as Nathaniel Berg’s chair-flip WR.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 28, 2022)

Primary goal for this comp is to get top-100 global for clock average (and possibly single!). I’m hoping that I can do really well in clock and pyra—been getting more sub-4 pyra averages recently.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 29, 2022)

Likely going to two more comps in November!

Both have clock!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 30, 2022)

Finally beat my 3x3 average pb! Got two 18.78 Ao5s today. Most of my solves were sub-20, and I got a good number of 13-16 solves! I think I’m very close to solid sub-20.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 30, 2022)

Well, I’ve broken my PB 3x3 average again! 18.22


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sep 1, 2022)

Registering for two comps tomorrow! Really hope I get into both—it will give me a chance to finally update my official results in everything.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sep 4, 2022)

Anyone going to Watertown, Burke, or Loon Cubikon?

I should probably set some new goals for the later comps. Things can change in a couple of months. Also different events.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sep 4, 2022)

3x3 single *and *average PB today!

Single: 11.72

Average: 17.56!

20.31, (11.72), (23.28), 16.75, 15.63 

Very happy to be doing much better at 3x3 lately.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sep 11, 2022)

Got megaminx PB single _and _average, then 5x5 PB average yesterday! I really want to make megaminx cutoff at my comp that offers it!

For some reason, when I try to type my 5x5 single into accomplishments, it corrects it to an incorrect time. I want to write 2:25.09, but it changes it to 2:25.90


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 11, 2022)

Well done! Improvement on megaminx comes really fast, especially in the 1:30-2:00 times. I did around 75 solves and went from averaging 2:05 to low 1:40. Lookahead improves very quickly the more solves you do. Hope you make the cutoff!!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sep 11, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Well done! Improvement on megaminx comes really fast, especially in the 1:30-2:00 times. I did around 75 solves and went from averaging 2:05 to low 1:40. Lookahead improves very quickly the more solves you do. Hope you make the cutoff!!


Thank you! I’m at 1:55.78 for the average PB and 1:35.17 for the single. Cutoff is 1:45, so hopefully I can shave off those ten sexonds come November.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sep 12, 2022)

5x5 PB single of 2:18.56! Currently not an event I’m focusing on, since it isn’t at any of my comps. I still would like to get to around 1:45 before any comps which do offer it, though!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 12, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> 5x5 PB single of 2:18.56! Currently not an event I’m focusing on, since it isn’t at any of my comps. I still would like to get to around 1:45 before any comps which do offer it, though!


Nice! If you practice lots of 4x4, Megaminx, 5x5, 6x6, and 7x7, you will probably find that your 3x3 times will actually drop even if you don't practice as big cubes/megaminx helps your look-ahead.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sep 12, 2022)

1:53.19 Mega average!

Update: Now a 1:49.41 mega average!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sep 12, 2022)

Well, today has been a really good cube day I guess. Got my 2x2 average PB of 3.52!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sep 14, 2022)

New 3x3 PB average! 17.42


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Sep 15, 2022)

yo guys I take custom clock insert requests, for the shenshou clock only though. samples attached


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sep 16, 2022)

2.39 Skewb single on my new Wingy v2!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 16, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> 2.39 Skewb single on my new Wingy v2!


How is the cube? I have a standard GAN. If you have a GAN, please compare, thanks!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sep 16, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> How is the cube? I have a standard GAN. If you have a GAN, please compare, thanks!


I have a standard GAN too! I bought it since I wasn’t too satisfied with the GAN. So far it’s extremely different and hard to compare. I’m getting used to the turning, since it’s VERY different. Much quicker, but sometimes hard to control—trying to set it up and get used to the settings. I’ve gotten good times on it thus far though!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 16, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> I have a standard GAN too! I bought it since I wasn’t too satisfied with the GAN. So far it’s extremely different and hard to compare. I’m getting used to the turning, since it’s VERY different. Much quicker, but sometimes hard to control—trying to set it up and get used to the settings. I’ve gotten good times on it thus far though!


Thanks! I think I will stick with the Gan for now. I prefer slower skewbs (No MagLev skewb)


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sep 18, 2022)

I just beat my Skewb PB average by almost a full second. I’m so confused and shocked.

Ao5: 4.27 

3.95, 3.47, (6.30), (2.46), 5.38


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sep 22, 2022)

Just dropped my TengYun on asphalt and it’s completely fine. #DaYanamite


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 22, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> Just dropped my TengYun on asphalt and it’s completely fine. #DaYanamite


Dyna-mite.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sep 22, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Dyna-mite.


You can have this one since you do clock.


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 22, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> You can have this one since you do clock.


Thanks


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sep 22, 2022)

Clock haters don’t get it. We’re over here solving time itself.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 22, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> Clock haters don’t get it. We’re over here solving time itself.


So very true. It is a dumb event, but it doesn't deserve all the hate.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sep 22, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> So very true. It is a dumb event, but it doesn't deserve all the hate.


I agree with part of that.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sep 24, 2022)

Have not been able to beat my clock pb in so long. I keep getting 5.6-5.8 averages, but I cannot break 5.5 for some reason.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sep 25, 2022)

Gonna adjust goals for this next comp a little bit. It’s been almost a month since I set the previous ones. First number is minimum goal—second number is really good goal.

Driving over six hours for this comp, so I hope things go well!!

2x2: Sub-4.75; Sub-4

3x3: Sub-20; Sub-19

Pyraminx: Sub-4.75; Sub-4

Skewb: Sub-6.5; Sub-5.75

Clock: Sub-6.2; Sub-5.8-5.9 (With a Sub-5 single??)


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sep 26, 2022)

FINALLY got a new clock PB average! 

Ao5: 5.43 

1. 5.01
2. (9.22)
3. 5.34
4. (4.74)
5. 5.95

I’m so happy rn. It’s been way too long since my last PB.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sep 26, 2022)

@DuckubingCuber347 If you‘re gonna sad face every post that mentions clock, then I don’t get why you’re on my mostly clock progression thread.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 26, 2022)

He likes to do that with any event he doesn't like.

*sad memories*


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sep 27, 2022)

Another clock PB average! Would have been really really good if I hadn’t totally messed up the last solve. Had almost a full cross on that last one but choked.

Ao5: 5.34

1. 5.23
2. (4.71)
3. 4.73
4. (6.13)
5. 6.06


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sep 27, 2022)

@DuckubingCuber347 Nobody is forcing you to do clock. This is kinda immature. I work hard for my PB’s.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 27, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> @DuckubingCuber347 Nobody is forcing you to do clock. This is kinda immature. I work hard for my PB’s.


It's my personal choice to react with an emoji for absolutely no reason other than mention of solving clock. If you are getting offended by it you can put me on your block list. I don't remember ever saying I was doing or being forced to do clock.

Also, by definition I am immature as my brain is not fully developed. My reactions are not meant to offend, and I apologize if you feel that way. If you still are bummed by the emoji, I again encourage you to block me. I only do this because I like messing with myself (something I would rather not explain). I don't see why it is a problem if someone feels differently about things than you.

I don't like clock, it's an interesting puzzle, but not something I would ever pursue. I feel the same way about skewb. I don't sad face skewb posts though. Like I said, don't take offense, I'm just having fun. If it did hurt you I hope this post clears it up and you can move on with your life and not have any unfortunate thoughts that may have been caused by my actions.

Quack!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sep 27, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> It's my personal choice to react with an emoji for absolutely no reason other than mention of solving clock. If you are getting offended by it you can put me on your block list. I don't remember ever saying I was doing or being forced to do clock.
> 
> Also, by definition I am immature as my brain is not fully developed. My reactions are not meant to offend, and I apologize if you feel that way. If you still are bummed by the emoji, I again encourage you to block me. I only do this because I like messing with myself (something I would rather not explain). I don't see why it is a problem if someone feels differently about things than you.
> 
> ...


I do appreciate you clearing things up in words. I was only annoyed in all honestly, not offended by a reaction. Sometimes things just aren’t necessary. I don’t mind that you dislike clock at all, and that doesn’t phase me one bit. I’m not going to make this a big deal by any means, and we can just move on if that’s alright by you. I’m simply here to track my PB’s and goals.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Oct 1, 2022)

Comp in one week. Honestly super nervous, since I haven’t competed since May. I’ve been grinding clock a lot, but also trying to make sure my other events get attention as well. Any tips for comp nerves?


----------



## DynaXT (Oct 1, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> Any tips for comp nerves?


Not really. For me the nerves just kinda left after my first two comps (with a few exceptions where I had one solve left to get a decent result). I guess just think of it like you're home solving under normal conditions.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 2, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> Comp in one week. Honestly super nervous, since I haven’t competed since May. I’ve been grinding clock a lot, but also trying to make sure my other events get attention as well. Any tips for comp nerves?


Don't do 2x2.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Oct 2, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Don't do 2x2.


Oh 2x2 is historically a disaster event for me. First comp EVER my old DaYan exploded twice. Ended with an average over a minute. At my last one I got a DNF and a counting 14 or something. I also warmed up with a clock which was an absolutely terrible decision. 2x2 is at this comp, so I just want to do alright and not completely fail, haha.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 2, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Don't do 2x2.


well at least that means that no one will beat my 2.42 avg


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Oct 2, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> well at least that means that no one will beat my 2.42 avg


I practice 2x2 like once a week. Lol


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Oct 5, 2022)

New clock PB average! Happy that progress is being made before my comp!

Ao5: 5.31

1. 4.90
2. 5.83
3. (6.09)
4. 5.20
5. (4.63)


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 5, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> New clock PB average! Happy that progress is being made before my comp!
> 
> Ao5: 5.31
> 
> ...


I can't even solve 2x2 in comp that fast!

(GJ on the PB, that would beat SAR by almost a second if you lived there. Top-20 in US too)


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Oct 5, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> I can't even solve 2x2 in comp that fast!
> 
> (GJ on the PB, that would beat SAR by almost a second if you lived there. Top-20 in US too)


Thank you!!
Time to move to Peru I guess. Packing my bags right now.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Oct 8, 2022)

Comp tomorrow morning! Clock broke. Luckily had a backup to steal the case from.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Oct 8, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> Comp tomorrow morning! Clock broke. Luckily had a backup to steal the case from.


What comp?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 8, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> Thank you!!
> Time to move to Peru I guess. Packing my bags right now.


Well your citizenship would remain the same


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Oct 8, 2022)

Results so far haven't been great. Still more rounds to go. 2x2 and 3x3 were pretty bad--I choked and got bad lockups.

Just got my pyra average pb while practicing though! 3.53


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Oct 9, 2022)

Unfortunately, I wasn't able to make any of my goals.


----------



## gsingh (Oct 9, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> What comp?


----------



## Imsoosm (Oct 9, 2022)

If he didn't reply it probably means he doesn't want to disclose where he lives to a group of strangers online.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Oct 9, 2022)

My highest results from all rounds. I’m still not sure why I struggled with clock so much. I was very much hoping to do far better. I have two more comps this year with one round of clock each. 3x3 Average was really bad, but I’m happy with a low 18 single.

2x2:

Single: 4.17
Average: 5.38

3x3:

Single; 18.04
Average: 23.48

Skewb:

Single: 6.06
Average: 7.22

Pyraminx

Single: 3.08
Average: 5.34

Clock:

Single: 5.92
Average: 7.32


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Oct 10, 2022)

PB clock average. Really trying to utilize these weeks before next comps to improve a lot.

avg of 5: 5.26

Time List:
1. 5.32 UR5+ DR2+ DL1+ UL5- U4+ R5- D2- L0+ ALL3- y2 U0+ R1- D5- L0+ ALL1- DR 
2. 5.63 UR6+ DR4+ DL0+ UL3- U5+ R2- D2+ L5+ ALL1- y2 U5+ R1- D1+ L4- ALL5- DR DL UL 
3. (5.88) UR5+ DR4+ DL6+ UL2- U1+ R0+ D4- L0+ ALL2- y2 U2+ R2- D6+ L1+ ALL4- DL 
4. (4.64) UR0+ DR1- DL5- UL1+ U5- R1+ D6+ L4+ ALL3+ y2 U5+ R0+ D4- L6+ ALL2- UR DR DL 
5. 4.83 UR3+ DR4+ DL0+ UL6+ U4- R6+ D1+ L1- ALL1- y2 U4- R0+ D1- L4+ ALL4- DR DL


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Oct 11, 2022)

1:48.87 mega Ao5! Getting closer to sub 1:45. Just need to make the cutoff at this next comp.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Oct 14, 2022)

5.14 Ao5 on clock! 


Time List:
1. 5.34 UR3- DR5- DL5- UL5+ U3+ R3- D2- L0+ ALL1- y2 U6+ R1- D5+ L1+ ALL3+ UR DR DL UL 
2. (5.73) UR5- DR0+ DL4+ UL2- U4+ R2+ D3- L6+ ALL5+ y2 U5+ R6+ D2+ L3+ ALL2- UR DR UL 
3. (4.87) UR6+ DR1- DL4+ UL4+ U5- R1- D2- L6+ ALL2+ y2 U1+ R0+ D2- L2- ALL5+ UR 
4. 4.92 UR6+ DR2- DL6+ UL3+ U2- R3+ D4- L5- ALL4+ y2 U3+ R1- D1- L5- ALL3- DL UL 
5. 5.16 UR2+ DR0+ DL5+ UL5+ U4+ R0+ D5- L4+ ALL6+ y2 U5+ R3- D2- L5- ALL4+ UR DR


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Oct 16, 2022)

Sub 5.80 Ao100!



Spoiler: Ao100



Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-15
avg of 100: 5.79

Time List:
1. 5.12 UR3- DR1- DL5- UL4- U4+ R1- D6+ L3- ALL5+ y2 U2+ R2+ D2- L4- ALL1- DL 
2. 5.32 UR3- DR4- DL5- UL3+ U0+ R3- D6+ L3+ ALL0+ y2 U5+ R5- D6+ L2- ALL4+ UR UL 
3. (DNF(6.03)) UR3+ DR3- DL6+ UL0+ U5- R1+ D5+ L2+ ALL0+ y2 U2- R5+ D5+ L6+ ALL1- UR DL 
4. 5.36 UR5+ DR6+ DL3+ UL3+ U4+ R4- D1- L2- ALL3+ y2 U0+ R4- D4- L2+ ALL4+ DR 
5. 5.79 UR2+ DR1- DL4- UL1+ U3+ R2- D1+ L6+ ALL3+ y2 U3- R3- D2+ L5+ ALL1- UR DR 
6. 5.35 UR5+ DR5+ DL2+ UL5+ U0+ R6+ D2- L5+ ALL2+ y2 U3- R5+ D1- L5- ALL3- DR UL 
7. 5.86 UR1+ DR2- DL2+ UL3+ U2+ R0+ D0+ L2- ALL5- y2 U3- R2+ D1+ L2- ALL1- UR DL UL 
8. 6.56 UR1- DR3+ DL3- UL4+ U2+ R3- D4- L2- ALL3- y2 U2- R4+ D3+ L6+ ALL0+ DR DL UL 
9. 5.98 UR2- DR6+ DL1+ UL1- U5- R0+ D5- L1- ALL5- y2 U1+ R3+ D5- L0+ ALL3- DR DL 
10. 5.20 UR3- DR5+ DL3+ UL3- U1+ R2- D4+ L4- ALL4+ y2 U0+ R6+ D4- L4+ ALL4+ UR DR DL 
11. 6.29 UR2- DR1- DL1- UL3- U1- R6+ D1- L4+ ALL4- y2 U3+ R0+ D5- L4- ALL2- UR DR DL 
12. 6.03 UR1+ DR1- DL5- UL3- U0+ R3- D2+ L3- ALL5+ y2 U2+ R6+ D0+ L4+ ALL1+ UR DL 
13. 5.91 UR6+ DR2+ DL3- UL1+ U2- R4+ D1- L4+ ALL6+ y2 U2+ R4+ D4+ L2+ ALL2- DL UL 
14. 6.27 UR2- DR4- DL6+ UL5+ U1+ R3+ D0+ L3+ ALL3+ y2 U6+ R2- D1+ L1+ ALL3+ DR DL 
15. 5.22 UR1+ DR0+ DL2- UL1- U2+ R3- D0+ L1+ ALL6+ y2 U2- R3- D2- L1+ ALL6+ DL 
16. 5.53 UR6+ DR4- DL2+ UL4- U5+ R3+ D6+ L6+ ALL3+ y2 U2+ R2+ D5+ L2- ALL4+ UR DR UL 
17. 5.52 UR2- DR1- DL2- UL1- U3+ R1- D2+ L4+ ALL1- y2 U4- R6+ D0+ L4+ ALL1+ UR UL 
18. (7.82) UR5+ DR1- DL2+ UL3+ U5- R3- D6+ L0+ ALL5+ y2 U2+ R2- D3+ L1- ALL3+ DL UL 
19. 5.74 UR6+ DR5+ DL2- UL5+ U2+ R2- D4- L0+ ALL4- y2 U4+ R0+ D3+ L5- ALL3+ UR DL UL 
20. 6.26 UR5- DR6+ DL3- UL2+ U1- R1+ D3+ L2- ALL1- y2 U0+ R4- D3- L4+ ALL3+ UR DR 
21. 5.50 UR1+ DR3- DL2- UL1- U2+ R3- D5+ L1- ALL4- y2 U6+ R3- D3- L0+ ALL5+ DL UL 
22. 5.06 UR5+ DR4- DL1- UL5+ U2+ R4- D0+ L4+ ALL1+ y2 U0+ R1- D2+ L0+ ALL3- 
23. 6.26 UR4- DR1+ DL1- UL1- U1+ R2+ D5+ L2+ ALL3+ y2 U3- R3- D3- L3- ALL4- UR DR UL 
24. 6.20 UR3+ DR1+ DL2- UL4- U3+ R6+ D1- L2- ALL4- y2 U0+ R5+ D5- L5+ ALL2- DR 
25. 5.01 UR2+ DR4+ DL1+ UL5+ U5- R3- D6+ L3+ ALL3+ y2 U1- R3- D2- L4- ALL2+ DR DL UL 
26. 7.20 UR1- DR2+ DL4- UL4- U6+ R6+ D3- L6+ ALL6+ y2 U0+ R1+ D4+ L1- ALL0+ UR UL 
27. 5.64 UR3+ DR0+ DL3- UL6+ U3- R4+ D6+ L0+ ALL6+ y2 U3+ R2- D4- L4+ ALL6+ UR DR 
28. 6.79 UR1+ DR1+ DL0+ UL0+ U4- R0+ D4- L5+ ALL5- y2 U3+ R5+ D1+ L1- ALL1- UL 
29. 5.82 UR4- DR4- DL6+ UL3- U2- R6+ D6+ L2- ALL2+ y2 U4- R3+ D3- L6+ ALL1- DR 
30. 5.90 UR4+ DR1+ DL3+ UL4- U2- R0+ D4- L2+ ALL5- y2 U2- R6+ D5- L0+ ALL3- DR DL 
31. 5.67 UR0+ DR2- DL2+ UL2+ U3- R3+ D3+ L4- ALL3+ y2 U6+ R4+ D5- L6+ ALL2+ UR DR 
32. 5.83 UR1- DR3- DL2- UL0+ U6+ R2- D4- L5+ ALL0+ y2 U5+ R4- D1- L3- ALL5+ DL UL 
33. 4.95 UR3+ DR4- DL0+ UL4+ U6+ R1+ D4+ L4+ ALL0+ y2 U3- R1- D6+ L2- ALL3+ UL 
34. 6.39 UR5- DR5+ DL1- UL0+ U5- R2- D3+ L6+ ALL6+ y2 U1+ R4- D1- L4- ALL3- UR DR DL UL 
35. (DNF(8.13)) UR4+ DR2- DL6+ UL5+ U4- R0+ D5+ L3- ALL0+ y2 U4+ R5- D3- L3+ ALL4+ UR 
36. 6.16 UR3- DR5+ DL6+ UL5- U5- R0+ D5+ L5+ ALL2+ y2 U5- R4+ D3+ L4+ ALL4- UR DL 
37. 5.26 UR1+ DR2- DL5- UL2- U3+ R6+ D4- L1+ ALL2+ y2 U4+ R1- D1- L2- ALL2+ UR DR UL 
38. 6.86 UR0+ DR5+ DL5+ UL6+ U5- R5- D0+ L2- ALL4- y2 U3+ R5- D2- L5- ALL2- UR DR UL 
39. 5.47 UR3+ DR4- DL5+ UL1+ U2+ R5- D0+ L1+ ALL2+ y2 U4- R3- D6+ L1- ALL6+ UR UL 
40. 5.75 UR4- DR3- DL5+ UL0+ U4+ R3+ D3+ L0+ ALL3+ y2 U2- R4+ D3- L3- ALL5+ DL UL 
41. 5.55 UR3- DR6+ DL6+ UL0+ U3+ R3- D2+ L0+ ALL3+ y2 U6+ R4- D3- L6+ ALL2- 
42. 5.91 UR4- DR4- DL6+ UL4- U4+ R0+ D5- L2+ ALL5+ y2 U4- R6+ D0+ L1+ ALL6+ UR DR 
43. 5.44 UR2+ DR2- DL1+ UL2- U6+ R1+ D0+ L2+ ALL2- y2 U5- R1+ D6+ L1- ALL2- UR DL UL 
44. 6.20 UR1+ DR5- DL6+ UL6+ U1- R2+ D3+ L5+ ALL2- y2 U5- R2- D1- L6+ ALL2- UR UL 
45. 5.73 UR5+ DR0+ DL2- UL1+ U5- R6+ D5+ L2- ALL3+ y2 U2+ R4+ D3+ L0+ ALL2+ 
46. 6.06 UR5- DR4+ DL6+ UL4- U1+ R4+ D3+ L4+ ALL4- y2 U0+ R3- D3- L1+ ALL4+ DL UL 
47. 5.28 UR5+ DR1- DL1- UL0+ U0+ R4- D1- L1- ALL2- y2 U3- R4+ D1+ L2+ ALL0+ UR DL UL 
48. 6.49 UR4- DR3+ DL5+ UL3- U3- R4+ D6+ L3- ALL6+ y2 U5- R4+ D1+ L3- ALL0+ DR 
49. 5.32 UR4+ DR1+ DL5+ UL2- U4- R1+ D4+ L6+ ALL0+ y2 U3- R2+ D5- L0+ ALL6+ UR 
50. 6.02 UR5- DR6+ DL5- UL4+ U5+ R2+ D4- L2+ ALL3- y2 U4+ R5+ D6+ L2- ALL4- DL 
51. (4.81) UR2- DR5- DL0+ UL2- U6+ R1- D1+ L5+ ALL2+ y2 U0+ R3+ D1+ L1+ ALL1- UR UL 
52. 5.86 UR3- DR4+ DL5- UL3- U2- R1- D6+ L5- ALL1+ y2 U3+ R2- D4+ L6+ ALL4- UR DR DL 
53. (DNF(0.07)) UR6+ DR4- DL6+ UL4- U2+ R4+ D4+ L2- ALL6+ y2 U0+ R0+ D2+ L4+ ALL0+ DL 
54. 5.91 UR4+ DR4+ DL5- UL2- U3- R4- D2+ L5+ ALL3- y2 U4- R6+ D5+ L2- ALL2- UR DR DL UL 
55. 5.23 UR1+ DR4+ DL3- UL1+ U6+ R2- D3+ L2+ ALL1+ y2 U4- R6+ D1- L1- ALL3+ DL 
56. 6.07 UR2- DR5- DL5- UL3- U1- R1+ D1+ L0+ ALL0+ y2 U5- R5- D4- L1+ ALL2+ UR UL 
57. 5.25 UR4- DR5+ DL2+ UL4+ U2- R5+ D3+ L3- ALL1- y2 U3- R4+ D2+ L3+ ALL2- UR DL UL 
58. 5.24 UR3+ DR1+ DL1- UL0+ U3- R4+ D3- L1- ALL0+ y2 U0+ R3+ D5+ L1- ALL3- UR DR DL UL 
59. 5.54 UR1- DR5- DL1+ UL1+ U2+ R4+ D2+ L6+ ALL5+ y2 U5+ R0+ D3- L5+ ALL1+ 
60. 4.88 UR4- DR6+ DL1- UL6+ U2- R0+ D5- L4- ALL5- y2 U2+ R2- D0+ L2+ ALL6+ UR 
61. 5.44 UR1+ DR4+ DL0+ UL1+ U1+ R4+ D4+ L1- ALL0+ y2 U2- R4- D1+ L5+ ALL5+ UR DR 
62. 5.24 UR3- DR2+ DL5- UL4+ U4+ R0+ D5- L5+ ALL0+ y2 U0+ R2- D6+ L4- ALL6+ UR DR 
63. 5.89 UR3+ DR1- DL4+ UL0+ U1+ R3- D3- L5+ ALL4- y2 U0+ R3- D4+ L1+ ALL2- UL 
64. 6.83 UR3+ DR4+ DL5+ UL0+ U2+ R5- D2- L4- ALL4+ y2 U4- R1- D3+ L5- ALL4- UR 
65. 6.07 UR2- DR4- DL3+ UL2- U5+ R3+ D3- L1- ALL5- y2 U3+ R3- D4+ L6+ ALL4- UR DR 
66. 6.47 UR4- DR4- DL5- UL6+ U2+ R6+ D4+ L4+ ALL2- y2 U1+ R5- D5- L5+ ALL2+ UR DR 
67. 5.81 UR4+ DR4- DL6+ UL2- U5+ R2+ D5- L5- ALL3- y2 U0+ R4- D3+ L6+ ALL2- UR DR 
68. 5.91 UR5+ DR5+ DL4+ UL4- U0+ R5- D5+ L2- ALL4+ y2 U4+ R2+ D2- L4+ ALL1- UR DR UL 
69. 5.34 UR3- DR5- DL5- UL5+ U3+ R3- D2- L0+ ALL1- y2 U6+ R1- D5+ L1+ ALL3+ UR DR DL UL 
70. 5.73 UR5- DR0+ DL4+ UL2- U4+ R2+ D3- L6+ ALL5+ y2 U5+ R6+ D2+ L3+ ALL2- UR DR UL 
71. (4.87) UR6+ DR1- DL4+ UL4+ U5- R1- D2- L6+ ALL2+ y2 U1+ R0+ D2- L2- ALL5+ UR 
72. 4.92 UR6+ DR2- DL6+ UL3+ U2- R3+ D4- L5- ALL4+ y2 U3+ R1- D1- L5- ALL3- DL UL 
73. 5.16 UR2+ DR0+ DL5+ UL5+ U4+ R0+ D5- L4+ ALL6+ y2 U5+ R3- D2- L5- ALL4+ UR DR 
74. 6.19 UR4+ DR1- DL4+ UL5+ U2+ R2+ D2+ L0+ ALL5+ y2 U1- R3- D1+ L1+ ALL3+ DR DL UL 
75. 6.17 UR5+ DR0+ DL4- UL5+ U2+ R1+ D1+ L2+ ALL5- y2 U6+ R4+ D1+ L3- ALL1- UL 
76. 5.76 UR4+ DR2+ DL4+ UL3- U1+ R2- D1+ L6+ ALL3+ y2 U1+ R2- D5+ L1- ALL2+ UL 
77. 5.59 UR3- DR5- DL2- UL1- U3- R3- D5+ L4- ALL4+ y2 U0+ R5- D5- L2+ ALL3+ DR UL 
78. 5.97 UR5- DR2+ DL5- UL3- U2+ R3+ D4- L5+ ALL3+ y2 U3- R3- D3- L0+ ALL3+ UR DL UL 
79. 7.12 UR3+ DR4- DL6+ UL4- U1+ R6+ D2+ L6+ ALL6+ y2 U1- R2- D3+ L1- ALL3+ DR DL 
80. 4.96 UR1- DR3+ DL4- UL6+ U2+ R0+ D3+ L1+ ALL6+ y2 U4+ R4+ D5- L6+ ALL3- DR DL UL 
81. 7.20 UR3- DR3- DL4- UL4- U1+ R2+ D1- L3- ALL6+ y2 U4- R6+ D0+ L6+ ALL3- DR DL UL 
82. 5.72 UR1+ DR4- DL4+ UL3+ U2+ R2+ D1- L5+ ALL2+ y2 U2+ R5- D3+ L1- ALL4+ UR DL 
83. 6.04 UR4- DR3- DL5- UL1+ U2- R5- D4- L3- ALL2- y2 U4- R5+ D3- L2+ ALL3- UR DR UL 
84. 5.20 UR0+ DR3- DL1+ UL1+ U1- R3+ D4+ L4- ALL3+ y2 U2+ R0+ D1- L1- ALL4- UR DR DL 
85. 5.57 UR4+ DR5+ DL3- UL3+ U4+ R5+ D4- L5+ ALL6+ y2 U3- R2- D1+ L1- ALL3+ DL UL 
86. 6.17 UR2+ DR1- DL4- UL5+ U4- R3- D3+ L2- ALL2- y2 U0+ R2- D5+ L2- ALL1- UR DR UL 
87. (4.35) UR1- DR2+ DL1- UL1+ U2- R2+ D2+ L0+ ALL2+ y2 U1+ R1+ D1+ L3+ ALL1- UR 
88. 5.71 UR5+ DR1+ DL4- UL0+ U2- R2+ D3- L2- ALL4- y2 U6+ R3+ D5+ L6+ ALL2- DR 
89. 6.27 UR3+ DR4- DL3- UL4+ U4- R3+ D4+ L4+ ALL5+ y2 U4+ R1- D5+ L3- ALL1+ UR DR 
90. 5.73 UR3- DR2+ DL1+ UL4- U1+ R1+ D6+ L1+ ALL3- y2 U4- R1+ D4- L1+ ALL1- UR UL 
91. (DNF(6.36)) UR4+ DR4+ DL5+ UL6+ U3+ R3- D1+ L6+ ALL2- y2 U4- R0+ D4+ L5+ ALL4+ UR DL 
92. 5.63 UR2+ DR2+ DL3- UL1+ U1+ R2+ D4+ L3- ALL3+ y2 U3+ R3- D2- L4- ALL0+ DR 
93. 5.72 UR0+ DR2+ DL2+ UL3- U4- R0+ D6+ L5+ ALL3- y2 U3- R2+ D4- L1+ ALL2- DR DL UL 
94. (4.83) UR6+ DR2+ DL2+ UL5- U4+ R4+ D3+ L3+ ALL6+ y2 U5+ R1+ D1+ L2- ALL4- UR UL 
95. 6.07 UR3- DR4- DL4+ UL5- U3- R0+ D2- L3- ALL6+ y2 U0+ R4+ D5- L4- ALL5- DR UL 
96. (4.85) UR5+ DR5- DL1- UL6+ U1- R3- D3+ L4- ALL4+ y2 U0+ R6+ D3+ L0+ ALL6+ DL UL 
97. 5.67 UR1+ DR2+ DL5- UL3+ U1+ R3+ D5+ L1- ALL4- y2 U3- R3- D4- L5+ ALL6+ UL 
98. 5.52 UR1+ DR2- DL4+ UL6+ U6+ R5+ D1- L6+ ALL0+ y2 U4- R4- D2- L1- ALL5- DR UL 
99. 5.54 UR5- DR4+ DL5- UL2- U0+ R6+ D0+ L4- ALL6+ y2 U2+ R4+ D5+ L1- ALL2- DR 
100. 5.40 UR6+ DR2- DL4- UL6+ U5+ R5+ D6+ L4- ALL1- y2 U3- R3- D0+ L5+ ALL5+ DR DL


----------



## EthanMCuber (Oct 16, 2022)

Wow!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Oct 16, 2022)

New 3x3 PB average! Been trying to practice more lately.

avg of 5: 17.18

Time List:
1. 17.13 L B R' U D' L' F R U' F U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F D2 B L2 U2 
2. (17.09) B' R' B U2 F2 U2 L2 R2 F' D2 B U2 F2 U' L F D' U F U' 
3. (20.36) B2 R' F2 D2 B2 L2 R' D2 R' U2 B2 U' B' L2 F L' U' R2 B U2 
4. 17.12 R' F2 U' F' B2 R D' B2 D' R2 L' F2 D2 L F2 L' U2 F2 D2 
5. 17.28 F2 R D' R2 D' L B R' F2 L2 U2 B' D2 F2 L2 B R2 F' R2 L2 U


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Oct 20, 2022)

New 2x2 PB AO5! I’m practicing more, since my next two comps have 2x2

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-20
avg of 5: 3.44

Time List:
1. 3.91 F R' U2 R' U R2 U' R U
2. (4.45) U2 R' F U2 R2 F' U2 R U
3. 2.97 U' R' U2 F2 R' F R2 F' U2
4. 3.45 R2 U' F' R F2 R' U' F U'
5. (2.91) R U' F' U F2 R2 F2 R' U


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Oct 20, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> New 2x2 PB AO5! I’m practicing more, since my next two comps have 2x2
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-20
> avg of 5: 3.44
> ...


@Imsoosm You should try these scrams.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Oct 20, 2022)

New mega PB average and single!

Ao5: 1:44.62

Single: 1:35.04

Update: 1:43.59 Ao5


----------



## Imsoosm (Oct 21, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> @Imsoosm You should try these scrams.


Sure, definitely would do when I have the time. I'll send my times if you want lol


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Oct 23, 2022)

First sub 1 ever on 4x4! Beat my pb by over 10 seconds!

Time List:
1. 58.29 R' B' U2 D' L2 F2 R B' U2 F D2 R2 B U2 B' L2 F2 R2 U' F Fw2 L' Uw2 L' Fw2 U B2 R2 U R2 L F2 Fw' Uw2 U' R' F D Uw' Fw2 B' Rw2 L Uw2


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Oct 28, 2022)

Haven’t been able to cube as much as I’d like this past week. Lots of assignments and projects to work on. Megaminx has been progressing well—got a pb single and average yesterday.

Bought weight 5 for my cubes to try. It feels amazing in my megaminx. Next is to lube my new cloncc with it. Also bought the MGC SQ-1, which seems promising!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Nov 2, 2022)

Just destroyed my 3x3 average. All full-step, too!

avg of 5: 15.80

Time List:
1. (21.91) L U' R B2 L D' B' U' L2 B2 U2 F R2 U2 R2 B R2 U R2
2. 14.92 B' R2 F2 R' F2 R D2 R2 B2 D2 F' L2 F' U B R F2 D'
3. 16.71 L2 B U2 L2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 F' R' B2 D2 B2 U' R2 B' D F2
4. 15.76 U' D2 F' B R L2 D L F2 R F2 R2 D2 L' U2 R' F2 U2 F2 B
5. (13.91) U L' D2 F' L F L U R2 L2 U R2 D F2 U2 F2 D F' R'


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Nov 12, 2022)

SO close to a sub-5

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-11
avg of 5: 5.10

Time List:
1. 4.98 UR4- DR5- DL4+ UL0+ U4+ R3- D4- L6+ ALL3+ y2 U2+ R1+ D5- L1+ ALL5- UR DR UL
2. (4.63) UR3+ DR3- DL4- UL1- U1+ R5+ D4- L5+ ALL6+ y2 U4- R6+ D2+ L0+ ALL1+ DR DL UL
3. 4.77 UR2+ DR2- DL0+ UL4+ U6+ R1- D3- L4- ALL3+ y2 U2- R2- D2- L6+ ALL0+ UR DR DL UL
4. 5.55 UR0+ DR4+ DL3- UL4- U3- R0+ D1+ L2+ ALL3+ y2 U5+ R0+ D3+ L4+ ALL4+ UR DL
5. (6.10) UR3+ DR1- DL2- UL2+ U4- R0+ D3- L1- ALL5- y2 U5+ R2+ D2+ L5+ ALL3+ DR DL


Also new mega PB’s today! 

Single: 1:24.77

Ao5: 1:37.78


----------



## DynaXT (Nov 12, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> SO close to a sub-5
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-11
> avg of 5: 5.10
> ...


Average ties my PB single from this morning.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Nov 12, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Average ties my PB single from this morning.


Nice single!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 12, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> Nice single!


My PB ao100 is 10 seconds slower than your ao5 lol


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Nov 12, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> My PB ao100 is 10 seconds slower than your ao5 lol


You’ll get there. Reaching 10 is one of the first main barriers, but I’m sure you’ll be sub 15 really soon!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 12, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> You’ll get there. Reaching 10 is one of the first main barriers, but I’m sure you’ll be sub 15 really soon!


I average like 19-20, that was back in July-August -_-


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 12, 2022)

I want a clock so baddddddd


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 12, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> I want a clock so baddddddd


Get the Qiyi. If you can pay for it and afford it, say no more.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Nov 21, 2022)

Today’s comp went GREAT for clock. Average was alright, but I’m happy with it. I did get a 4.94 single, putting me at NAR #37 and ALMOST top 100 global. Also podiumed for the first time!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Nov 21, 2022)

I’ll be going to another comp in January with two rounds of clock. Hoping for a good sub 6 average by then! Would be amazing to get a new single as well.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Nov 24, 2022)

Decided to start learning freeslice on 5x5. I’d like to make cutoff for a comp and maybe qualify for nats. Thus far, my best time with freeslice is 2:20.xx


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 24, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> Decided to start learning freeslice on 5x5. I’d like to make cutoff for a comp and maybe qualify for nats. Thus far, my best time with freeslice is 2:20.xx


Good luck! You’re already faster than me lol


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Nov 27, 2022)

Anyone have advice for remaining centers on Yau after making the first 3 edges? I’ve been doing nothing but 5x5 these last couple of days, and I think I should focus on 4x4 a bit too.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 27, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> Anyone have advice for remaining centers on Yau after making the first 3 edges? I’ve been doing nothing but 5x5 these last couple of days, and I think I should focus on 4x4 a bit too.


Just try and spam TPS while being careful to not like mess up the edges or pop (remember to turn the left side accordingly)


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Nov 29, 2022)

5.01 clock average. It’s frustrating how close I keep getting to sub 5.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Dec 2, 2022)

First sub-2 5x5 single! 1:59.83. Also got a 2:13.71 average!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Dec 3, 2022)

2:02.33 average on 5x5! I’m thinking that nats qualification is definitely possible by the deadline.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Dec 4, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> 2:02.33 average on 5x5! I’m thinking that nats qualification is definitely possible by the deadline.


Nice job! I average 2:10


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Dec 6, 2022)

Back at no-flip. Current PB single with it is 6.25. Ao5 is 7.32


----------



## baseballjello67 (Dec 6, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> Back at no-flip. Current PB single with it is 6.25


!!!!!!!!!!

i tried no-flip once and got a whopping 11 minutes ((((((((


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Dec 6, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i tried no-flip once and got a whopping 11 minutes ((((((((


It takes a lot of practice. I spent all of yesterday just DNF’ing. I highly recommend using numbers in another language for negatives if you’re familiar with one. Having less syllables to repeat in your head makes memorization way easier.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Dec 9, 2022)

Introducing Skeleclock. First time making a clock insert, so it isn't perfect. But I'm happy with it!


----------



## ProStar (Dec 9, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> Introducing Skeleclock. First time making a clock insert, so it isn't perfect. But I'm happy with it!



Woah, looks cool!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Dec 11, 2022)

5.68 single with noflip!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Dec 13, 2022)

New Pb single and average using noflip! If I can get sub 6, I’d consider attempting in comp.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-12
avg of 5: 6.76

Time List:
1. 6.82 UR1+ DR6+ DL6+ UL3- U1+ R5+ D2+ L6+ ALL6+ y2 U6+ R0+ D5+ L6+ ALL4- UR DR DL 
2. 6.59 UR4- DR3+ DL2+ UL4+ U1- R0+ D2- L2+ ALL6+ y2 U3- R1+ D4+ L2+ ALL0+ UR DR UL 
3. 6.87 UR5- DR3+ DL6+ UL4+ U2+ R1+ D6+ L1- ALL4+ y2 U3+ R4+ D2- L2+ ALL1- UR DL 
4. (9.12) UR2+ DR0+ DL2+ UL3+ U5+ R3- D5- L2+ ALL6+ y2 U4+ R1- D1+ L3- ALL3+ DL 
5. (5.43) UR1- DR2- DL1+ UL5+ U3- R2+ D1+ L4- ALL2+ y2 U5+ R2- D2- L0+ ALL3+ UR UL


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Dec 18, 2022)

NO WAY. I just demolished my clock PB average. This is gonna take a long time to beat again. First sub 5!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-17
avg of 5: 4.64

Time List:
1. 4.77 UR5- DR2- DL1- UL1- U5- R2+ D6+ L0+ ALL4+ y2 U6+ R5+ D2+ L4- ALL4- UR DR DL UL 
2. (4.08) UR1- DR6+ DL4- UL3+ U2- R5- D4- L4- ALL0+ y2 U2+ R4+ D0+ L0+ ALL5- UR DL UL 
3. 4.55 UR3- DR4- DL6+ UL5- U4+ R5- D5+ L6+ ALL2- y2 U2+ R5+ D4+ L3+ ALL1- 
4. 4.60 UR4- DR2- DL1+ UL6+ U1+ R1- D1- L5+ ALL0+ y2 U1+ R3- D3- L3- ALL1- UR DL UL 
5. (5.09) UR4+ DR2+ DL1+ UL2+ U1- R3- D3- L2+ ALL4+ y2 U2- R1+ D2- L1+ ALL0+


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Dec 22, 2022)

I really need to practice megaminx for nats qualification and an upcoming comp, but I’ve been so distracted by Skewb.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Dec 22, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> NO WAY. I just demolished my clock PB average. This is gonna take a long time to beat again. First sub 5!
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-17
> avg of 5: 4.64
> ...


GG!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Dec 22, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> GG!


Thank you! Hoping I can get some more sub 5’s in comp!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Dec 24, 2022)

Another really nice clock Ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-23
avg of 5: 4.89

Time List:
1. 4.90 UR1+ DR4- DL2+ UL1+ U3+ R1+ D2- L4- ALL6+ y2 U4- R4- D0+ L3- ALL1- DR DL UL 
2. 4.93 UR2- DR0+ DL5+ UL2+ U5+ R1+ D5- L5- ALL2+ y2 U3- R1+ D0+ L5- ALL4- 
3. (4.78) UR2+ DR4- DL5+ UL5+ U3- R2- D5- L1+ ALL5- y2 U3+ R0+ D5- L0+ ALL5+ DR 
4. (5.67) UR1- DR5- DL5+ UL2- U4+ R3- D5+ L3+ ALL2- y2 U2+ R6+ D1- L1+ ALL4+ DL 
5. 4.85 UR5+ DR1- DL4- UL4- U1- R4- D3+ L3+ ALL4- y2 U5- R1- D4- L4+ ALL0+ UR UL


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 24, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> Another really nice clock Ao5
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-23
> avg of 5: 4.89
> ...


Whats ur current Cloncc global?


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Dec 24, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Whats ur current Cloncc global?



Like my overall average? Right now I’m around 5.4-5.6, I think.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Dec 24, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-24
avg of 5: 4.31

Time List:
1. 4.54 L U' L' U L' R' U' R 
2. 4.13 L' B' U R L' B U B' L' 
3. 4.27 U R' U' R' U L R B' R' 
4. (6.48) U R U' L B' L R B L 
5. (2.99) L U L R L' R' L' U L

Literally .04 off from my pb. @NigelTheCuber You have to try these.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 24, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-24
> avg of 5: 4.31
> 
> Time List:
> ...


4.01 3.15+2=5.15 3.79 3.93 1.87= 3.91 ao5 (3.62 without +2)

They're not the best, but they are really good indeed


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Dec 25, 2022)

Practicing SQ-1 a lot more. Got a new pb average! It isn’t great, but I’m just looking to get sub 25 for now.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-24
avg of 5: 26.77

Time List:
1. (24.26) (-3,-1)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-1)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (-5,0)/ (-1,0) 
2. 28.87 (1,0)/ (2,5)/ (0,3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)/ (2,0)/ (4,0)/ (-2,0) 
3. (33.38) (0,2)/ (4,4)/ (6,3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-3)/ (6,0) 
4. 27.10 (3,2)/ (0,3)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (2,0)/ (6,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)/ 
5. 24.35 (0,2)/ (0,3)/ (4,-5)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-1,0)/ (5,0)


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Dec 25, 2022)

Got some new cubes for Christmas! A WRM 7x7, a DaYan TengYun 2x2, and the Tornado V3.

Honestly, these are probably instant mains for me out of the box. The WRM is very controllable and easy to handle. I was nervous about the smaller size, but it makes 3x3 stage so much easier. The Tornado V3 is absolutely insane compared to other 3x3’s I’ve tried. I really look forward the breaking it in! My TengYun 2x2 feels very nice, but it will need some work. I love DaYan puzzles, and I do prefer how this one feels over the MGC Elite thus far.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Dec 26, 2022)

Did my first timed solve with the WRM 7x7 and got a new PB by over a minute!

6:59.40!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Dec 26, 2022)

PB Megaminx single and average by a lot! The average had a +2, but was nearly 10 seconds faster than my last PB! 

Single: 1:19.70

Average: 1:27.92


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Dec 27, 2022)

Beat my 7x7 pb from yesterday by a significant amount! 6:14.51. Also got a Mo3 of 6:46.22 and an Ao5 of 6:43.93


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Dec 30, 2022)

Have a comp coming up in a few days. I’m not going to make any goals beforehand, since that made me pretty nervous. I will try filming the shorter events, like Clock and Skewb.

Top 100 WR on clock would be really nice! I’m very close.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 30, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> Have a comp coming up in a few days. I’m not going to make any goals beforehand, since that made me pretty nervous. I will try filming the shorter events, like Clock and Skewb.
> 
> Top 100 WR on clock would be really nice! I’m very close.



Good luck at the comp!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Dec 31, 2022)

ProStar said:


> Good luck at the comp!


Thank you!!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jan 1, 2023)

I began cubing again this January after years of hiatus. I’m also the fastest I’ve ever been in every event now! Here are my 2022 PB’s and goals for 2023:





Spoiler: 2x2



Single: 1.59

Average: 3.44

Goal: Sub 4





Spoiler: 3x3



Single: 11.72

Average: 15.80

Goal: Sub 15





Spoiler: 4x4



Single: 58.29

Average: 1:14.12

Goal: Sub 1:00





Spoiler: 5x5



Single: 1:59.83

Average: 2:02.33

Goal: Sub 1:40





Spoiler: 7x7



Single: 6:14.51

Mo3: 6:29.50

Goal: Sub 4:45





Spoiler: Pyraminx



Single: 1.72

Average: 3.53

Goal: Sub 4





Spoiler: Skewb



Single: 2.39

Average: 4.27

Goal: Sub 5





Spoiler: Megaminx



Single: 1:19.70

Average: 1:27.92

Goal: Sub 1:10





Spoiler: Square-1



Single: 18.15

Average: 23.18

Goal: Sub 20





Spoiler: Clock



Single: 3.73

Average: 4.64

Goal: Sub-5



My main cubing resolutions are: 

1. Practice 3x3 to a reasonable degree

2. Maybe pick up my 4x4.

3. Learn more advanced clock methods/techniques

4. Possibly buy a 6x6?


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jan 2, 2023)

Got like an 8 average in clock finals. Not sure what happened, but it was a disaster.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jan 4, 2023)

After very good official results for me, I’ve started really grinding megaminx.

Also, I’ve begun attempting 7-simul today.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jan 4, 2023)

2.15 Skewb PB single! So close to sub-2. 

Skewb enthusiasts must try this scramble: L R’ B’ L R U B R B’ U’ B’


----------



## Garf (Jan 4, 2023)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> After very good official results for me, I’ve started really grinding megaminx.
> 
> Also, I’ve begun attempting 7-simul today.


I'm working towards full megaminx Pll and sub-1. Good luck, my friend!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jan 5, 2023)

Garf said:


> I'm working towards full megaminx Pll and sub-1. Good luck, my friend!


I’ve been considering learning more megaminx algs. It’s one of my favorite events, and I’ve been getting a lot more sub-1:30 solves lately.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Friday at 3:44 PM)

Got another comp coming up soon. I’ll be doing 2x2, 3x3, Pyraminx, Skewb, and Clock! Hoping to make Pyraminx and possibly Skewb finals, to not choke clock, and to make round 2 of 3x3.


----------



## Garf (Friday at 4:11 PM)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> I’ve been considering learning more megaminx algs. It’s one of my favorite events, and I’ve been getting a lot more sub-1:30 solves lately.


Been getting a lot of sub-1 solves lately. Well, let me know if you need any tips.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Friday at 6:26 PM)

Garf said:


> Been getting a lot of sub-1 solves lately. Well, let me know if you need any tips.


Some advice would be great! I’m not sure how I can best improve right now besides doing lots of solves.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sunday at 2:04 AM)

I think I’ve learned all the main clock methods now. I can do flip, 7-simul, and some other noflip stuff! I’m fastest with flip, so I’ll be using that in upcoming comps, but noflip is getting more and more interesting.


----------



## d--- (Sunday at 2:20 AM)

Sorry to break the news... But it's now spelt clonk


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sunday at 1:55 PM)

d--- said:


> Sorry to break the news... But it's now spelt clonk


I cannot accept this hypocrisy.


----------



## NmeCuber (Sunday at 1:58 PM)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> I cannot accept this hypocrisy.


Guess you'll have to rethink your life, restart your speed solving.com account, and change it's username to Clonk_Enthusiast


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sunday at 2:02 PM)

NmeCuber said:


> Guess you'll have to rethink your life, restart your speed solving.com account, and change it's username to Clonk_Enthusiast


I do not solve the Rubric Clonk.


----------



## NmeCuber (Sunday at 2:04 PM)

We have decided to respell clock as clonk
-Official post by a definitely official rubix coob delegate


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sunday at 4:06 PM)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> 2.15 Skewb PB single! So close to sub-2.
> 
> Skewb enthusiasts must try this scramble: L R’ B’ L R U B R B’ U’ B’


I got 1.57 on it lol


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sunday at 11:54 PM)

NmeCuber said:


> We have decided to respell clock as clonk
> -Official post by a definitely official rubix coob delegate


I think you need to go back to spelling class!


----------



## d--- (Sunday at 11:57 PM)

No need. We know what is right


----------



## NmeCuber (Monday at 12:34 AM)

Abram Grimsley said:


> I think you need to go back to spelling class!


I got it from Kewbix's channel I'm pretty sure


----------



## baseballjello67 (Monday at 3:48 AM)

Then you can go with him!!


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Monday at 3:54 AM)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> I do not solve the Rubric Clonk.


Do you solve the Roobrok Klonker


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Monday at 6:38 AM)

d--- said:


> No need. We know what is right


No, cpoco is the right spelling


----------



## d--- (Monday at 6:40 AM)

Still pronounced clonk


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Monday at 9:06 AM)

d--- said:


> Still pronounced clonk


Nah


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Tuesday at 5:49 PM)

Made my updated clock inserts!


----------



## NmeCuber (Tuesday at 6:21 PM)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> Made my updated clock inserts!


Wow, that is a very custom clock


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Tuesday at 10:27 PM)

NmeCuber said:


> Wow, that is a very custom clock


I like having a fun clock lol. I’m probably going to make more when I have time.


----------



## cuberswoop (Yesterday at 12:56 AM)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> I like having a fun clock lol. I’m probably going to make more when I have time.


Written tutorial soon?


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Yesterday at 3:18 AM)

cuberswoop said:


> Written tutorial soon?


For this, I selected a design I liked and merged it to a Shengshou template. Then, I made the dots clearer and messed with printing to get an appropriate size. It isn’t flawless, but this was as close as I could get with the template I had. Cutting it out is not fun, and you have to be extremely careful. I used pen for my 12 o’clock marking and colored pencils to draw on the design.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Today at 10:30 PM)

Got a comp in two days! I’ll be competing in 2x2, 3x3, Pyraminx, Skewb, and Clock. Only event I’m not doing is OH, since I’ve never practiced it.


----------



## d--- (Today at 10:33 PM)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Today at 10:42 PM)

d--- said:


> Good luck!!!


Thank you! Hoping to finally get a clock average I’m happy with!


----------

